# oscar got owned



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

pics of the carcas
View attachment 59677

View attachment 59678

View attachment 59679


the killers
View attachment 59680


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

boy are you gonna get it for posting this :rasp:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

IDIOT!! GOSH!!

damn that was stoopiid of you


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

your fish do as you wish with them

but as a future warning.."do not gloat about it"


----------



## we have sound (Apr 27, 2005)

Unlucky. It works for some, looks like it just didnt work out for you. Everything I've ever tried to keep with my P's has been killed.

Just make sure you learn from it and look to the future.

CT


----------



## we have sound (Apr 27, 2005)

ps. it looks like you need to clean your sand dude


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

we have sound said:


> ps. it looks like you need to clean your sand dude
> [snapback]1008085[/snapback]​


well obviously he hasnt taken the corpse out


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

He got fucked up.
Poor Guy. Works well with others, some it doesnt.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2005)

....Don't....start.....

You sir, are a jackass. Buy some guppies, you don't deserve to take care of real fish.

(Coudnt resist)

--Dan


----------



## we have sound (Apr 27, 2005)

WorldBelow07 said:


> we have sound said:
> 
> 
> > ps. it looks like you need to clean your sand dude
> ...










all hail captain obvious









... and me.. captain i actually didnt realise that was why it's dirty...


















CT


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

did you by that oscar to feed to your piranhas or was it a tank mate?

J-Rod


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> did you by that oscar to feed to your piranhas or was it a tank mate?
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1008308[/snapback]​


no, it was a tank mate for about 3 months


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > did you by that oscar to feed to your piranhas or was it a tank mate?
> ...


oh ok, i thought you went out and bought yourself a 12 dollar fish to feed to your piranhas was gointo call you a dumbass :laugh: . yeah i have seen peope with other fish with their piranhas, i don';t see how they don't eat em.

J-Rod


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> boy are you gonna get it for posting this :rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that sure was fun to watch!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

thePACK said:


> your fish do as you wish with them
> 
> but as a future warning.."do not gloat about it"
> [snapback]1007893[/snapback]​


Thank you.









--Dan


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

actually i love the idea of piranhas owning other predatory fish. Its his fish, he spent the moeny.. rock on!


----------

